# I had to try my hand at a snuggle sack...



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

and here it is. Other than being a little long, it came out alright. I won't be going into business any time soon!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awww its very cute! Nicely done!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oooooh! I love it! Good job! How long did it take? I am not much with a sewing machine :-(


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's really nice! Good job!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

From one snuggler to another.....You did a fantastic job! Very good and I love the fabric! They are really fun to make!:hello1:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What a great job, I so wish I could sew. But I don't even have a sewing machine. I am jealous of all the talented people.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO nice!! I love the fleece! As one who cannot sew nor is crafty, I am very impressed!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> What a great job, I so wish I could sew. But I don't even have a sewing machine. I am jealous of all the talented people.


It's really not hard at all and starting out with a simple machine is really easyAll you have to do to make simple blankets for example is just cut the piece and sew around the edges in a straight line. Thats a good thing to start out with and some of the Easy-sew patterns are very easy to understand and follow.
You should try It would be fun!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you all! You're so kind. 



Yoshismom said:


> Oooooh! I love it! Good job! How long did it take? I am not much with a sewing machine :-(


Just a couple hours. The actual sewing is the quick and easy part. Figuring out how the item is made (I didn't have a pattern--I just looked at the ones others have made) took a while. Measuring and cutting the material is the time-consuming part!



Dazy Mae said:


> It's really not hard at all and starting out with a simple machine is really easyAll you have to do to make simple blankets for example is just cut the piece and sew around the edges in a straight line. Thats a good thing to start out with and some of the Easy-sew patterns are very easy to understand and follow.
> You should try It would be fun!


I concur, Dazy Mae. Sewing is just like anything--it takes practice. I don't do anything complicated even now. Every time I make something (and this time was no exception), I screw something up and have to re-do it! That's just part of the process with me apparently!

Again, thank you all!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww you done a wondeful job :O! I love the zebra print material


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cool!
Love the fabric too!
I would so mess that up, so well done you! x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey....I think it's great!!! I always figure the first is a prototype hee hee! It's been a long time since I made any more of my pillow snuggle sacks, thank goodness I made a pattern and instructions only I would probably understand them lol!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW! YOU did an awesome job! That is soo cute too! I just recently fell in love with sewing a few months back which I never knew I could do LOL so I don't have a sewing machine yet, but I really really want one and when I do I am going to TRY to make one too! This one really inspires me to give it a try at least! You did soo well on it! It's cute and the colors are awesome! :thumbright:


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like you did a great job! That's my first after the holidays project, and if it turns out, I'm sure my kids will keep me busy for quite some time making them for their dogs!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I think you did a great job...it looks very comfy and snuggly.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats in your first one. It looks so lovely and if you didn't say its your first one I wouldn't have notice. Very good job.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Look very good for the first time...look like you are a Pro already.....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's beautiful,i'm no good but i know a girl that is !going to ask my dear friend to make Lily and the new puppy one


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is REALLY nice!

(I'm too lazy to go through every post, so I'm sorry if it's been asked lol) Did you use a regular pillow for the bottom part or did you stuff it? I've been wanting to try making something like that and can't figure out what I should do lol.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh wow! Good for you! Looks awesome!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job! I think it came out perfectly. So cute!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the pattern!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hey that's great!!  I'm gonna see if I can make one for my darling leila!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Kristin said:


> That is REALLY nice!
> 
> (I'm too lazy to go through every post, so I'm sorry if it's been asked lol) Did you use a regular pillow for the bottom part or did you stuff it? I've been wanting to try making something like that and can't figure out what I should do lol.


It's a standard 20" x 26" pillow. (Cheapest one Wal-Mart has.) I also put a water proof protector over the pillow (it's not the plastic kind though--it's fabric) in case someone might hike a leg on it. I don't think Bizkit cares for the pillow--I think it's too unstable to suit his taste. I just pulled the pillow out and he can use it that way.



cherper said:


> Hey that's great!!  I'm gonna see if I can make one for my darling leila!


I have no doubt that you can. I'm sure it will be fabulous!

Again, thank you to everyone for the kind words! Regarding the fabric, I like zebra print and think hot pink goes great with it but couldn't do that to Bikky Boy.  I think peacock blue is his color! :thumbright:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

That is gorgeous, nice job!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

pam6400 said:


> That is gorgeous, nice job!


Thanks so much, Pam!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow you did an amazing job!!! congrats I want to make one next haha!


----------

